# Green card



## olly1966 (May 20, 2012)

When is the earliest I can apply for a green card I have been in the US for 8 months on a company sponsored L1 visa and my relocation package runs out in just 10 months so I need to decide whether to stay or go back home .
I will sell up in the UK but only if I can get a green card to make this permanent 
My company want me to stay and will pay all costs but want to make sure I know all the facts
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can apply now. And depending on your job/qualifications, getting the Employment Based green card will take somewhere between this summer and over 6 or 7 years. 
Do you know if they will file under EB-1, EB-2 or EB-3?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

olly1966 said:


> When is the earliest I can apply for a green card I have been in the US for 8 months on a company sponsored L1 visa and my relocation package runs out in just 10 months so I need to decide whether to stay or go back home .
> I will sell up in the UK but only if I can get a green card to make this permanent
> My company want me to stay and will pay all costs but want to make sure I know all the facts
> Thanks in anticipation


What are these facts that you need to know?

Is there any reason why you should not get a Green card if your company applies for one? Apart from the time it takes - and that depends on the filing they do; management/executive positions on EB-1's don't go through the Department of Labour and have a a shorter time span - I don't know of anyone who has been refused their Green card through employment.

There is a lot of paperwork involved in the process.

You could have asked you company to start the application as soon as you started the job.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

olly1966 said:


> When is the earliest I can apply for a green card I have been in the US for 8 months on a company sponsored L1 visa and my relocation package runs out in just 10 months so I need to decide whether to stay or go back home .
> I will sell up in the UK but only if I can get a green card to make this permanent
> My company want me to stay and will pay all costs but want to make sure I know all the facts
> Thanks in anticipation


You company can apply anytime


----------



## olly1966 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys seems I should speak to HR about this I was trying to delay speaking to them as to look for an extension on my deal but probably need to bite the bullet
I am the VP of a large company so from your replays seems like there should not be too much of a problem
Appreciate your reply


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

olly1966 said:


> Thanks guys seems I should speak to HR about this I was trying to delay speaking to them as to look for an extension on my deal but probably need to bite the bullet
> I am the VP of a large company so from your replays seems like there should not be too much of a problem
> Appreciate your reply


Could it be that upon you getting your Green card you will be on US terms and conditions, salary, taxes etc and that your re-location package (with maybe additional benefits) will cease at that point?


----------



## olly1966 (May 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Could it be that upon you getting your Green card you will be on US terms and conditions, salary, taxes etc and that your re-location package (with maybe additional benefits) will cease at that point?


Great point that would be a great proposal to put forward thanks for that


----------

